# New Truck!



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._993_110074.jpg

Last week, I traded my F150 for this sweet ride! A funny thing also happened to me yesterday... I got a call from the dealer saying that they had the wrong VIN on my paperwork. It turns out that the deal was worked on the invoice of a truck that was about $2000 less than what I bought. They sucked it up and took a loss on the truck, so after incentives, I ended up getting this for about $4000 under invoice, and they threw in the wheel to wheel side stepc and a line-x bedliner! I can't wait to tow the Outback up to mountains!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! What a great deal! Don't you just love it when an error is in your favor???

Congrats and Enjoy that new Dodge!!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW, thats a great deal .... you will enjoy it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You're gonna have to check the rearview now and then just to be sure the Outback is still out back!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I just know you are going to LOVE your new truck! Congrats!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, all. I already do love it. To all the Cummins owners out there... Have any of you ever bought an aftermarket chip or anything like that to improve mileage? I know that Edge Juice claims to inprove mileage. It's also got a turbo timer, which would be nice.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

looks like close personal relative of our truck! Congrats!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats on the new tv. Lots of luck with it.

Brian


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Colorado,

I have to admit you not only have great taste in trucks but in Outback's too!









Your going to love the truck (I know).


















Mark


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

ColoradoChip said:


> To all the Cummins owners out there... Have any of you ever bought an aftermarket chip or anything like that to improve mileage? I know that Edge Juice claims to inprove mileage. It's also got a turbo timer, which would be nice.


Yes but I wouldn't do anything yet, let the engine break in first, your mileage will be poor, sub sticker readings, until it does, some take only 10-20000 for the break-in others up to I've read 50000. Now obviously waiting 3-5 years for a tuner or chip won't happen but give it a few oil changes before doing anything, you've got tons of power as it is and the mileage from a programmer is normally done with timing advances, again effective but harder on the EGT's meaning you can't run as hot as long while towing. I would start looking at the Smarty (and Smarty JR) Quadzilla and Edge. The Smarty doesn't yet offer a turbo timer but would expect something soon from MAD ECM, everyone else is doing it. Now check with your engine warranty before adding anything, even gauges alone. I'd sure hate to get a programmer and have my engine go boom and no warranty. A lot of people use the programmers, take them off before going to the dealer but they are like Hansel and Gretel leaving little bread crumbs behind for the dealer to find.

I'm out of warranty so it's all my dime now and I'm having fun.

Good luck and GREAT rig.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would use the Smart yor JR, as it leaves no footprint for the dealers to find.....all the others leave something.

The Smarty will pull all your stock programming, then put it all back in when you unload the "hot" programs.

The Smarty Jr has been known to actually drop EGTs while towing also......I don't have the EGT gauge yet, but I know the Jr on Towing setting is SWEET.

Steve


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

ColoradoChip said:


> Thanks, all. I already do love it. To all the Cummins owners out there... Have any of you ever bought an aftermarket chip or anything like that to improve mileage? I know that Edge Juice claims to inprove mileage. It's also got a turbo timer, which would be nice.


Chip, The new engine and emissions are still pretty new so there are not many options for tuners yet. Also I would not get one until it had been out long enough to prove itself as safe and reliable. Even then I doubt I would use one just because I'm not willing to risk damaging something and then getting stuck with a huge repair bill when Dodge/Cummins voids the warranty because of the tuner. The new vehicle computers can easily detect and store when an aftermarket electronic device is being used. Maybe when the warranty is up I might try something but not before. I suggest you just drive it as is for awhile. I think you're going to be pretty happy with the performance, enjoy the power.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I would use the Smart yor JR, as it leaves no footprint for the dealers to find.....all the others leave something.
> 
> The Smarty will pull all your stock programming, then put it all back in when you unload the "hot" programs.
> 
> ...


Steve, I've read great things about the Smarty and Smarty JR but I don't believe they are "undetectable" with the new trucks. With things like non-volatile memory it's nearly impossible to completely erase the traces of reprogramming. Even if you were able to remove the electronic trail there would be physical indications that could be used to prove the engine had been operated with an unapproved program. I've seen pictures of examples on the Ford/Navistar Powerstroke 6.0L engine where the combustion pattern on the pistons clearly indicated the use of a modified engine program. One of my neighbors is a Ford regional service engineer and he said they can detect things now and are using that information to deny warranty claims. I can't really blame them given the costs of repairs. Vehicle owners just need to understand what the implications are when they start tinkering with engine operating functions.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

MJRey said:


> I would use the Smart yor JR, as it leaves no footprint for the dealers to find.....all the others leave something.
> 
> The Smarty will pull all your stock programming, then put it all back in when you unload the "hot" programs.
> 
> ...


Steve, I've read great things about the Smarty and Smarty JR but I don't believe they are "undetectable" with the new trucks. With things like non-volatile memory it's nearly impossible to completely erase the traces of reprogramming. Even if you were able to remove the electronic trail there would be physical indications that could be used to prove the engine had been operated with an unapproved program. I've seen pictures of examples on the Ford/Navistar Powerstroke 6.0L engine where the combustion pattern on the pistons clearly indicated the use of a modified engine program. One of my neighbors is a Ford regional service engineer and he said they can detect things now and are using that information to deny warranty claims. I can't really blame them given the costs of repairs. Vehicle owners just need to understand what the implications are when they start tinkering with engine operating functions.
[/quote]

I wasn't thinking of getting something to improve the HP, Torque, etc. I am very happy with the power. The main things that I was interested in was improving MPG and the turbo timer. An old Volvo I had had the timer that ran it until it was cooled down. I thought that was a really nice feature. I guess I'll just be happy with the truck and leave a little earlier so that I can enjoy an extra couple minutes if Sirius radio before shutting her down!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> Colorado,
> 
> I have to admit you not only have great taste in trucks but in Outback's too!
> 
> ...


Wow! We do have the same taste! You just went a little bigger than I did.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

ColoradoChip said:


> Thanks, all. I already do love it. To all the Cummins owners out there... Have any of you ever bought an aftermarket chip or anything like that to improve mileage? I know that Edge Juice claims to inprove mileage. It's also got a turbo timer, which would be nice.


congrats on your new truck! it always feels good when you feel you've got one over on the dealer. i had been thinking about a chip as well but have been told to not even think about it until at least 20k miles and after that to still be cautious if you're still under warranty. You'll probably be receiving a dvd and cd from dodge/cummins soon. it's pretty informative about things your manual is vague on. they do say in the dvd that the board on the new hd ram will keep a history of everything even if the product claims to be undetectable so be careful. Also the exhaust brake on this thing is awesome, especially in tow/haul mode. Push that button every time you turn your truck on it won't hurt, its actually better, use it or loose it due to internal deposits from non use. You're going to wish your first trip was twice the distance once you hook up to your ob and hit the road. It feels like you're pulling a little 5X8 open trailer loaded w/ a cubic ft of mulch. we managed to get one trip in to the mountains this past fall and it was an unbelievable difference from my old truck ('06 chevy 1500 crew). congrats again!

p.s. in about 2 to 3 months you might realize you have a raido, or if you're like me that cummins sounds better that any radio station, even sirius.

Brad


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

[/quote]

I wasn't thinking of getting something to improve the HP, Torque, etc. I am very happy with the power. The main things that I was interested in was improving MPG and the turbo timer. An old Volvo I had had the timer that ran it until it was cooled down. I thought that was a really nice feature. I guess I'll just be happy with the truck and leave a little earlier so that I can enjoy an extra couple minutes if Sirius radio before shutting her down!
[/quote]

This might be what you're looking for. Genos has lots of cool things for our trucks.

http://www.genosgarage.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DTLS-DC3/ERT


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice new truck and the icing was the dealer blunder!

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Big Toys for Big Boys...









Very nice TV...congrats to you!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice truck. Just make sure you complain a little to the DW about towing the Outabck or you will be in the same boat as many of us which is the term
"Now that we got a bigger truck now we can get a bigger trailer". when are you getting that 5'er?


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

nynethead said:


> Nice truck. Just make sure you complain a little to the DW about towing the Outabck or you will be in the same boat as many of us which is the term
> "Now that we got a bigger truck now we can get a bigger trailer". when are you getting that 5'er?


That's a scary thought. Thankfully, I am the one in the family that likes the toys. She's just happy to have a shower and a toilet. We didn't have those in the Pop up, and it was wearing thin on her! Hopefully I'm done buying toys for a while...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

VERY NICE !!! Enjoy !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ColoradoChip said:


> Nice truck. Just make sure you complain a little to the DW about towing the Outabck or you will be in the same boat as many of us which is the term
> "Now that we got a bigger truck now we can get a bigger trailer". when are you getting that 5'er?


That's a scary thought. Thankfully, I am the one in the family that likes the toys. She's just happy to have a shower and a toilet. We didn't have those in the Pop up, and it was wearing thin on her!* Hopefully I'm done buying toys for a while*...








[/quote]

..that means we'll see you looking for a 5er around Spring 2009...


----------

